

Occupy.com Launches in Time for May Day Protests - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/occupy-com-launches-in-time-for-may-day-protests-7696

======
macrael
Last night in SF more than 100 people ran about smashing windows and cars on
the street. Did that happen elsewhere? Why did they do that?

~~~
mc32
I think it answers this (rhetorical) question
<http://whatthefuckhasoccupydone.com/>

They'll probably try to disavow any connection, but that's akin to (and as
effective as) a company trying to distance itself from rogue employees.

------
acslater00
Are they also launching a time-machine to bring us back to last October when
anyone cared about them?

------
nextparadigms
.com? How long until FBI seizes it?

~~~
e40
That is dumb. List one activist site that has been seized.

~~~
sp332
True, as long as they don't tick off the MAFIAA they should be fine.

